# ómnibus



## francisgranada

Hola a todos,

Quiero preguntaros sobre el uso de la palabra _ómnibus_ en el "mundo hispanohablante".

Aclaración:

Esta palabra la conzco de viejas canciones y textos húngaros, es decir que también aquí, en Europa central, existían los _ómnibus_ en el pasado. Lo que me interesa, es que ¿dónde se usa este término y si (hoy día) se trata de un sinónimo de _autobús_ o la palabra _ómnibus_ tiene un significado más general o específico?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí sí se usa *ómnibus* -aunque lo más usual es llamarlo *colectivo*-.
Si con muy grandes, los llamamos *micros *-es un contrasentido, pero así es-.
Jamás decimos *autobús*, ni *bus*.


----------



## pejeman

francisgranada said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Quiero preguntaros sobre el uso de la palabra _ómnibus_ en el "mundo hispanohablante".
> 
> Aclaración:
> 
> Esta palabra la conzco de viejas canciones y textos húngaros, es decir que también aquí, en Europa central, existían los _ómnibus_ en el pasado. Lo que me interesa, es que ¿dónde se usa este término y si (hoy día) se trata de un sinónimo de _autobús_ o la palabra _ómnibus_ tiene un significado más general o específico?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 
Nosotros casi no lo usamos; preferimos _autobús_ o _camión foráneo _si se trata de viajar de una ciudad a otra.

Sin embargo, existe una sociedad de transportes llamada Ómnibus de México y cuando vamos a utilizar sus servicios decimos:

- Me voy en el _Ómnibus_ a las tantas horas y claro, nos referimos a que viajaremos en un autobús de dicha línea.


----------



## francisgranada

Calambur said:


> Por aquí sí se usa *omnibus* -aunque lo más usual es llamarlo *colectivo*-.
> Si con muy grandes, los llamamos *micros *-es un contrasentido, pero así es-.
> Jamás decimos *autobús*, ni *bus*.


 
Muy interesante (al menos para mí). Lo que dices, ¿vale generalmente, es decir también para vehículos "interurbanos" (que van de una ciudad a otra) ?


----------



## Anate

Mmm muy interesante este hilo, precisamente hace poco me hice la misma pregunta. El ómnibus lo conocía de Argentina.
un saludo


----------



## oa2169

En Colombia antes se decía bus (y era uno grande y lento que se demoraba horas en llevarlo a uno al sitio de destino), ahora son un poco más pequeños y los llamamos busetas ( demoran un poco menos que el bus).

Llegó el "progreso" al país y ahora abordamos, tomamos o cogemos el masivo o transporte masivo, conocido técnicamente como metrobús: son esos gusanos articulados de dos o tre vagones, atestados de gente.

La palabra ómnibus nunca.


----------



## Jonno

En España se conoce el término pero no se usa. Aquí hay autobuses en general, autocares (lo he oido mayoritariamente por la zona de Cataluña), y guaguas en las Canarias. También microbuses cuando son de pocas plazas. En ocasiones se les llama urbano o interurbano, obviando la palabra autobús o autocar.


----------



## Jonno

Por cierto, que en el diccionario aparece (y es como yo lo conozco) con tilde en la o: ómnibus. En el tema lo he visto escrito con acento en las tres sílabas, no sé si por error o por uso


----------



## oa2169

Jonno said:


> Por cierto, que en el diccionario aparece (y es como yo lo conozco) con tilde en la o: ómnibus. En el tema lo he visto escrito con acento en las tres sílabas, no sé si por error o por uso


 
Muy buena apreciación. Yo la tildé en la última sílaba, tal vez por error, por el poco uso (o nulo) que hago de esa palabra.


----------



## Calambur

Jonno said:


> Por cierto, que en el diccionario aparece (y es como yo lo conozco) con tilde en la o: ómnibus.
> Tienes toda la razón: es *ómnibus* (antes me comí el acento en la ó). Acabo de editar el _post_.


 


francisgranada said:


> Muy interesante (al menos para mí). Lo que dices, ¿vale generalmente, es decir también para vehículos "interurbanos" (que van de una ciudad a otra) ?
> A los interurbanos, que suelen ser los más grandes, los llamamos *micros* (o *micros de larga distancia*, si corresponde) -aunque si alguien dice _ómnibus_ también lo 'vemos' bien-.


----------



## Jonno

Buscando en hemerotecas de periódicos españoles se puede comprobar que su uso era más frecuente entre principios y mediados del siglo XX.


----------



## jorgema

Calambur said:


> Por aquí sí se usa *ómnibus* -aunque lo más usual es llamarlo *colectivo*-.
> Si con muy grandes, los llamamos *micros *-es un contrasentido, pero así es-.
> Jamás decimos *autobús*, ni *bus*.



En el Perú se utiliza *ómnibus*, aunque hay mucha gente que pronuncia _omnibús_, quizás por analogía con _microbús_. Generalmente, mientras más grande y moderno el autobús, más tendemos a llamarlo ómnibus. Los microbuses o micros son más pequeños. La palabra autobús no es de uso común en el Perú, y sólo se emplea en la prensa, en artículos especializados sobre transporte, y casos similares. 
Bus es menos usado, pero también se conoce (pero sólo para hablar del ómnibus).


----------



## kreiner

Un poco de pedantería, con perdón. La palabra "bus" y todos sus derivados (autobús, microbús) derivan del término prestado del latín _omnibus_ (pronunciado _ómnibus_), que significa "para todos". Así que una buena traducción sería, como dicen en algunos sitios, "colectivo".
En España (o en las partes de España que conozco, porque también aquí se da bastante variabilidad lingüística) se usa bastante "bus", aunque menos que autobús, y normalmente referido a los interurbanos. Ómnibus se conoce, pero prácticamente no se usa, como señaló Jonno.


----------



## Bloodsun

Como dice Calambur, aunque por acá se usa a veces *ómnibus* (y se entiende perfectamente), en realidad el uso más extendido es:

*Colectivo* = ómnibus de corta distancia, es decir, transporte urbano.
*Micro* = ómnibus de media o larga distancia, es decir, transporte interurbano.

Ahora que leo mis propias palabras, caigo en la cuenta de que ómnibus es un término más general, mientras que *colectivo* y *micro* son más específicos. Tal vez por eso sea que no se habla tanto de ómnibus, sino que directamente se menciona el tipo específico de ómnibus. De hecho, los lugares en donde llegan y salen micros de media y larga distancia (ej, Retiro) reciben como nombre "Terminal de Ómnibus". Y las paradas de colectivos dicen "Parada de ómnibus, línea JJJ".

Pero, a pesar de que en papel y carteles figure infinidad de veces el término "ómnibus", lo cierto es que raramente se usa en el lenguaje cotidiano, sino que se omite. No decimos "Voy a la Terminal de Ómnibus", sino simplemente "Voy a la *Terminal*". Y no preguntamos "¿Dónde para el ómnibus?" ni "Voy a tomar el ómnibus", sino "¿Dónde para el *colectivo*?" y "Voy a tomar el *colectivo*". Tampoco decimos "El ómnibus salió a las 14.30, llega a las 20.00", sino "El *micro* salió a las 14.30, llega a las 20.00".

Por último, cabe mencionar que, en el ámbito de una empresa de transporte, y en vocabulario de chofer, no se los llama ni "ómnibus" ni "colectivos" ni "micros", sino que se los menciona —a los vehículos propiamente dichos— como "coches" o "unidades" (n° 3135, etc.).


Saludos.


----------



## torrebruno

Añado a lo comentado por mis compañeros españoles un término entrañable que evoca en mí recuerdos lejanos de mi infancia: para ir a mi pueblo se cogía la *camioneta*.
Un saludo para todos.


----------



## anzo89

en uruguay se dice ómnibus o su forma coloquial "bondi".


----------



## vante04

Es cierto y afirmo el comentario del Sr. Anzo89, pero en las calles donde transitan nuestros ómnibus se encuentran pintados sendas que dicen " solo Bus", quizás utilizaron el término bus para ahorrar pintura.


----------



## Luz2011

Estoy de acuerdo con los compañeros de Uruguay, aqui se dice ómnibus, se escucha comunmente bus o bondis, pero en realidad es una copia de como se lo dice en Buenos Aires.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En estas calles es ómnibus tanto el urbano como el interurbano, tanto el que es chico como el que es grande. No vas a escuchar bus, ni autobús ni colectivo, salvo que se traten de turistas, claro está. En este país siempre se pronuncia y se escribe como esdrújula en singular y como *llana *en *plural*.


----------



## anzo89

Luz2011, cómo sabés que nosotros le copiamos la palabra y no fueron ellos quien nos copiaron?


----------



## francisgranada

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ...En este país siempre se pronuncia y se escribe como esdrújula en singular y como *llana *en *plural*.


 
¿Entonces, ómnibus pero omnibuses?


----------



## Luz2011

anzo89 said:


> Luz2011, cómo sabés que nosotros le copiamos la palabra y no fueron ellos quien nos copiaron?


 
Sencillamente porque aqui solo decimos òmnibus, se ve mucho en la televisión argentina como ellos usan bondis y bus.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

francisgranada said:


> ¿Entonces, ómnibus pero omnibuses?


Exacto. En vez de formar una sobresdrújula con ómnibuses, se forma una llana con omnibuses. Debí agregar que en la comunicación oral predomina ómnibus como invariable: "dos ómnibus chocaron de frente en...". Debí agregar también que tanto en el CORDE como en el CREA hay ejemplos de los tres:



> Chocaron dos ómnibus: 18 heridos


Clarín de Argentina



> acudieron en dos omnibuses al Banco Central


Los Tiempos, Bolivia



> la circulación de ómnibuses y tranvías


Diario de las Américas, EE. UU.

¡Hay para elegir!
Saludos


----------



## vante04

He intentado buscar el significado de omni si es que lo tiene, dado que bus ya significa colectivo.
He visto en post que jamás se le llama autobus, en este caso cual sería la diferencia entre autobus y ómnibus?


----------



## oa2169

vante04 said:


> He intentado buscar el significado de omni si es que lo tiene, dado que bus ya significa colectivo.
> He visto en post que jamás se le llama autobus, en este caso cual sería la diferencia entre autobus y ómnibus?


 
¿Te acuerdas que Dios es omnipresente?  Que está presente en todas pastes.


----------



## vante04

muchas gracias omnianzo jajajas


----------



## oa2169

Del DRAE:

*ómnibus**.*
(Del lat. _omnĭbus_, para todos).
*1. *m. Vehículo de transporte colectivo para trasladar personas, generalmente dentro de las poblaciones.

Mira lo resaltado en rojo: Bus para todo el que lo necesite.


----------



## francisgranada

oa2169 said:


> Del DRAE:
> 
> *ómnibus**.*
> (Del lat. _omnĭbus_, para todos).
> *1. *m. Vehículo de transporte colectivo para trasladar personas, generalmente dentro de las poblaciones.
> 
> Mira lo resaltado en rojo: Bus para todo el que lo necesite.


 
Sí, pero no .... Ese _-bus_ en la palabra _ómnibus_ es una desinencia latina, no una palabra. Ese término fue introducido la primera vez en París en 1820 en el sentido de _voiture omnibus_, es decir _vehículo ómnibus_, que significa _vehículo para todos._ Después se comenzó a llamarlo solo _ómnibus,_ y aún más tarde solo _bus. _

La historia de la palabra _autobús_ no la conozco, mas la puedo imaginar como una forma abreviada o contraída de "_vehículo *auto*móvil ómni*bus*_". Automóvil, porque tiene un motor, entonces se mueve "automáticamente" (ya no está tirado por caballos , elefantes ... etc.)


----------



## pejeman

francisgranada said:


> Sí, pero no .... Ese _-bus_ en la palabra _ómnibus_ es una desinencia latina, no una palabra. Ese término fue introducido la primera vez en París en 1820 en el sentido de _voiture omnibus_, es decir _vehículo ómnibus_, que significa _vehículo para todos._ Después se comenzó a llamarlo solo _ómnibus,_ y aún más tarde solo _bus. _
> 
> La historia de la palabra _autobús_ no la conozco, mas la puedo imaginar como una forma abreviada o contraída de "_vehículo *auto*móvil ómni*bus*_". Automóvil, porque tiene un motor, entonces se mueve "automáticamente" (ya no está tirado por caballos , elefantes ... etc.)


 
... o por ratones como la carroza de Cenicienta.


----------



## oa2169

pejeman said:


> ... o por ratones como la carroza de Cenicienta.


 
o por renos como el vehículo de Santa.


----------



## Minnie121728

_Aqui tambien alguna vez, se le llamo Omnibus, pero actualmente se les dice Guaguas,  mas bien la marca de la guagua en cuestion, Onatrate, Metro, Caribe Tours, etc, y a las que son mas pequeñas, les llamamos "voladoras", ya se imaginaran lo rapido que van....hay que agarrarse muy bien... (REP. Dominicana)._


----------



## Anate

En la provincia de Málaga (Andalucía) he escuchado mucho lo de esperar *el camión o el coche de línea*, dicho por personas muy mayores que ya no están.
saludos


----------



## luna_mdq

Luz2011 said:


> Sencillamente porque aqui solo decimos òmnibus, se ve mucho en la televisión argentina como ellos usan bondis y bus.



Acá en argentina no se usa bus nunca, como ya dijeron en la otra página: colectivo, micro, bondi y ómnibus (esta última generalmente solo se ve escrita, pero algunas personas la usan. Mi mamá la usa, no creo haber escuchado a nadie más usándola, pero mi vieja también a veces dice trolebus, así que...)


----------



## duvija

Como bien dijeron, en Uruguay es 'ómnibus' ( a veces pronunciado 'onibus' o 'ónibuh')
Adolfo, no entendí lo del plural. ¿No es 'ómnibuses'? (nunca lo escuché como 'omnib*u*ses', pero si 'los ónibus')


----------



## torrebruno

Anate said:


> En la provincia de Málaga (Andalucía) he escuchado mucho lo de esperar *el camión o el coche de línea*, dicho por personas muy mayores que ya no están.
> saludos


Sí señor, para ir y venir del pueblo.


----------



## cristalito

En el inglés contemporáneo se llama _bus_  a un transporte automotor de gran tamaño que transporta a un buen  número de personas, ya sea de una ciudad a otra, ya sea a diversas  partes de una misma ciudad. _Bus_ es la última sílaba de la palabra latina _ómnibus,_ dativo plural de _omnes_  (‘todos’), que podría traducirse como ‘para todos’. A mediados del  siglo XIX, en parte de Europa y en Estados Unidos se llamaba _omnibus_  a una especie de diligencia de gran tamaño que, a un precio módico,  transportaba personas de una parte a otra de algunas ciudades. Se dice  que, muchos años antes, en pleno siglo XVII, en Francia, nada menos que  Blas Pascal, el gran sabio, inventó el primer transporte colectivo. Para  operarlo obtuvo del rey Luis XIV las cartas patentes necesarias.  Instaló cinco líneas que partían del palacio de Luxemburgo, con horarios  fijos. Una daba la vuelta a París pasando por Luxemburgo, la puerta de  San Antonio, San Roque, Montmartre y la Bastilla. El negocio comenzó el  18 de marzo de 1662. Duró muy pocos años. La idea no habría de retomarse  hasta el siglo XIX.
      Cuentan las viejas crónicas que, hacia 1826, en Nantes  (Francia), el general retirado Stanislas Baudry puso en práctica un  curioso sistema para llevar nuevos clientes a su negocio que tenía en  las afueras de la ciudad. Introdujo un tipo de carruaje que los conducía  desde un punto del centro de la ciudad. A este servicio de  transportación se le llamó _omnibus_ porque la terminal, en la  ciudad, se hallaba junto a una sombrerería cuyo propietario, de nombre  Omnès, había inventado y había fijado en su negocio una frase  publicitaria: “Omnès ómnibus”, en la que hacía un juego de palabras con  su apellido y con el dativo latino _ómnibus,_ textito que podría traducirse como “[sombreros] Omnès para todos”. A los carruajes que desde ahí partían acabaron llamándolos _ómnibus._  Cuando este tipo de transportación se extendió a otras ciudades de  Europa y de Estados Unidos, se generalizó, en diversas lenguas, la  designación _omnibus_. En el siglo XX, cuando la modernidad convierte los carruajes en vehículos automotores, el antiguo _omnibus,_ en inglés, comenzó a llamarse _autobus,_ vocablo que conserva sólo la última sílaba de _omnibus,_ añadida al seudoprefijo _auto-,_ que más adelante se perderá también, para quedar reducido al monosílabo actual: _bus._ Hoy, en inglés, las voces _omnibus_ y _autobus_ son simples arcaísmos.
      ¿Qué sucedió en español? Durante el siglo XIX, en España, esa clase de carruajes se denominaron _ómnibus,_  igual que en francés y en inglés, como puede verse en el siguiente  pasaje de un texto periodístico de Bécquer, correspondiente al año 1870:

 ¿Pero  cómo abarcar aquel conjunto abigarrado y ruidoso, donde entre la nube  de polvo y del humo de las buñolerías ambulantes, van y vienen, pasan y  tornan, se empujan, se codean, se revuelven y se confunden éstos a pie,  aquéllos en desvencijados alquilones, los otros en jamelgos imposibles o  en _ómnibus_ de todas formas, colores y tamaños, una multitud  compuesta de cientos de miles de personas, para quienes la romería del  Santo Labrador constituye la más grande y hermosa fiesta del año?

      Años antes, en 1842, Modesto Lafuente, en un curioso libro titulado _Viajes_ _de Fray Gerundio por Francia, Bélgica, Holanda y orillas del Rhin,_  dedica varios párrafos a describir sus impresiones sobre el  funcionamiento de los ómnibus y su carácter en algún sentido democrático  y proletario en esas tierras. Transcribo unos pocos renglones:

 Los _ómnibus_  son un centro fecundo e inagotable de aventuras y de escenas cómicas,  por lo mismo que su baratura los pone al alcance y fácil adquisición de  todas las clases del pueblo indistintamente. Allí no hay más ley, ni más  categoría, ni más derecho de preferencia que los cinco _sous_. Bajo un código de legislación tan sencillo sucede comúnmente que cada _ómnibus_ es una congregación moviliaria [sic] y accidental de las piezas más heterogéneas que en la sociedad se conocen.

      También aparece la voz en algunos textos americanos del siglo  XIX. Sigue siendo voz usual, en España, en las primeras décadas del XX. A  partir de 1920 comienza a emplearse el término _autobús,_ para aludir a los modernos ómnibus que son ya vehículos _automóviles._ Hacia mediados de esa centuria eran sólo esporádicas las apariciones del vocablo _ómnibus._ En el español actual la designación _autobús_  se extiende por todas partes del mundo hispanohablante. Sin embargo es  necesario señalar que en algunos lugares compite, a veces en desventaja,  con otros vocablos. Resumo, a grandes rasgos y con riesgo de algunos  errores o imprecisiones, la situación actual.
      En España hay un claro predominio de _autobús;_ también se emplea _bus_ y, muy poco, _ómnibus_. En Canarias es frecuente _guagua_. En México alternan _autobús_ y _camión,_ quizá con predominio del segundo. La explicación del empleo de _camión_ por _autobús,_ exclusivo de México, difícil sin duda, merecería nota aparte. En el área centroamericana parece predominar _bus,_ aunque también se usa _autobús._ En Puerto Rico y República Dominicana se emplea _guagua._ En Cuba alternan _guagua_ y _ómnibus._ En Venezuela _autobús_ supera ampliamente a _bus._ En Colombia, Ecuador, Chile y Bolivia se prefiere _bus._ En Argentina, Uruguay y Paraguay _ómnibus_ supera a las otras denominaciones.


Fuente: Minucias del lenguaje.- José Moreno de Alba


----------



## Gris

Bloodsun said:


> Como dice Calambur, aunque por acá se usa a veces *ómnibus* (y se entiende perfectamente), en realidad el uso más extendido es:
> 
> *Colectivo* = ómnibus de corta distancia, es decir, transporte urbano.
> *Micro* = ómnibus de media o larga distancia, es decir, transporte interurbano.



Sin intención de ser muy pejiguera, lo de Micro se usa en Buenos Aires,no en toda Argentina.


----------



## Bloodsun

Gris said:


> Sin intención de ser muy pejiguera, lo de Micro se usa en Buenos Aires,no en toda Argentina.



Puede ser (todo puede ser). Pero yo, que *no soy* de Buenos Aires, he escuchado *micro* en muchas otras regiones del interior del país. O sea que micro no se usa sólo en Buenos Aires. Y, aunque probablemente no en toda la Argentina, sí en muchas partes de ella.

A propósito, desconozco lo que significa "ser pediguera". 


Saludos.


----------



## Jonno

"Pejiguera", no "pediguera" 

Quiere decir que a todo le pone pegas.
Diccionario de WordReference.


----------



## vante04

Muy interesante la historia del término. Gracias por compartirla. fancisgranada.


----------



## vante04

_Guaguas,  si no me equivoco se le dice en Chile._


----------



## duvija

Jonno said:


> "Pejiguera", no "pediguera"
> 
> Quiere decir que a todo le pone pegas.
> Diccionario de WordReference.


 

Juaaaa, no sé lo que son 'pegas' (claro, por contexto se saca, pero nunca oí esa palabra)


----------



## Jonno

Puede que sea de uso sólo en España 

pega
6. f. Obstáculo, contratiempo, dificultad, reparo, que se presenta por lo común de modo imprevisto.


----------



## francisgranada

vante04 said:


> Muy interesante la historia del término. Gracias por compartirla. fancisgranada.


 
Verdad, es interesante (en internet se pueden ver también bellas fotografías de ómnibus originales del XIX siglo).

A propósito, ¿no sabéis la historia del término _guagua_?
(antes yo no he escuchado esta palabra en absoluto)


----------



## kreiner

Algunos dicen que viene del inglés _wagon_, pero es una de esas palabras de etimología incierta.
Aquí dicen algo, pero vaya usted a saber:
http://es.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070814134623AAfELGr


----------



## Csalrais

Sobre lo de guagua, y como bien dice kreiner, lo habitual es suponer que proviene del _wagon_ inglés. Aquí en Canarias se suele decir que la palabra se originó en Cuba y luego llegó a las islas.

Y sobre el uso de la palabra guagua en Canarias disiento ligeramente de la explicación aportada por cristalito en la que se dice que es frecuente: en realidad su uso es absoluto tanto a nivel coloquial como formal, de tal manera que si alguien lo llama de otra manera se sabe automaticamente que es de fuera de las islas.


----------



## kreiner

Aunque nunca he estado en las Islas Canarias, el uso absoluto que señala Csalrais es tan patente que la página oficial de los autobuses de Las Palmas de G.C. se llama www.guaguas.com.


----------



## francisgranada

kreiner said:


> Algunos dicen que viene del inglés _wagon_, pero es una de esas palabras de etimología incierta.
> Aquí dicen algo, pero vaya usted a saber:
> http://es.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070814134623AAfELGr


 
He leído, interesante... Tengo una impresión, como si se tratase de una voz originalmente infantil o jergal (por la repeteción de la sílaba _gua)_. La propia base inglés, es decir _wagon,_ es aceptable también fonéticamente: la correspondencia _gua_- por _wa_- germánica en las lenguas romances está bien conocida y en el pasado casi regular (cfr. p.e. italiano/español _guarda_ del germánico *_warda, guarir_ de *_wartjan, guante_ quizás _de *want_ _..._ etc.).

A propósito del tema, quiero preguntaros, si habéis escuchado o si se usaba en español en cualquiera parte del mundo el término "*pullman*", en el sentido de ómnibus/autobús. Este _pullman_ lo he encontrado en el italiano (sobre todo en Turín, mas también en otras partes). Después descubrí, que un término tipo "coche de Pullman" se usaba en el pasado también en mi lengua materna (yo lo he escuchado pero solamente en Italia).


----------



## jorgema

francisgranada said:


> A propósito del tema, quiero preguntaros, si habéis escuchado o si se usaba en español en cualquiera parte del mundo el término "*pullman*", en el sentido de ómnibus/autobús. Este _pullman_ lo he encontrado en el italiano (sobre todo en Turín, mas también en otras partes). Después descubrí, que un término tipo "coche de Pullman" se usaba en el pasado también en mi lengua materna (yo lo he escuchado pero solamente en Italia).



"Asientos _pullman_", había escuchado yo tratándose de los ómnibus más modernos y grandes, que se dedicaban a los viajes interprovinciales en el Perú. Era sobre todo una cuestión publicitaria; se suponía que los buses con asientos _pullman _eran más cómodos (y por lo tanto, el pasaje te iba a costar mucho más). Actualmente, son los asientos estándar en la mayoría de esos buses.
Como sinónimo de ómnibus, no lo recuerdo.


----------



## cristalito

Denominaciones usadas para los buses, según su capacidad y función, usadas en el mundo hispanohablante.

   Región Nombres   América Central *camión* 
Argentina *colectivo*, *bondi* (muy coloquial), (viajes urbanos) *ómnibus*, *micro* (Interurbanos) -"micro" es la apocopación de _microómnibus_  e inicialmente se uso para los pequeños buses urbanos, actualmente por  lo consuetudinario se usa esta palabra para los grandes buses  interurbanos-   
Bolivia *flota*, *autocar* (para viajes y turismo), *colectivo*, *góndola* "Bus escolar", *micro* (para transporte urbano), *mini* o *minibús* (para furgonetas que hacen el recorrido urbano), *coaster*, *taxi trufi*, (para automóviles o vagonetas que hacen el servicio público vecinal)   
Chile (la) *micro*, *liebre* (sólo para buses pequeños), *bus*(para viajes interurbanos), *taxibús* (en Concepción (Chile)), Cuncuna (para los autobuses artículados del Transantiago)
Colombia *autobús*, *microbús*,‘‘‘minibuseta’’’, *buseta*,‘‘‘buseton’’’ -un modelo mas grande que la buseta-, *colectivo*, *bus* , *chiva* , *flota* (para viajes intermunicipales)   
Costa Rica *bus*, *autobús*, *microbús*, *buseta*, *chivilla*, *cazadora*, *lata* 
Cuba *guagua*, *ómnibus*, *yutong* 
Ecuador *bus*, *buseta* 
El Salvador *microbús*, *bus* 
Islas Canarias y Puerto Real *guagua* 
España *autobús de línea*, *bus*, *guagua*, *autocar* o *coche de línea* (autobuses que circulan por carretera), *camioneta* (Huelva), *valenciana* (Jerez de la Frontera para autobuses interurbanos), *micro* (autobuses pequeños), *mini* (autobuses de reducido tamaño, pensados para calles en las que un autobús convencional no podría transitar), *villavesa* (Pamplona), *urbano* (Vitoria), *tusa* (Badalona), *carraca* (Buen Pastor, Milans del Bosch y Barón de Viver, Barcelona), *alsa* (Asturias), *blasa* (Alcorcón, Móstoles, y Villaviciosa de Odón), *trole* (Pontevedra), , *camión* (Málaga), Alsina (Granada y Pava (Jaén)), (Canarias y Puerto Real)). Vale aclarar que autobús hace referencia al vehículo usado para el transporte urbano, mientras que *autocar* u *ómnibus*  lo hace al usado en el interurbano. Otra forma de diferenciación  semántica va de acuerdo al tamaño y capacidad del vehículo, considerando  ómnibus al autobús que puede transportar más de 30 personas y *microbús* al que transporta menos.
Guatemala *camioneta*, *bus*, *autobús* 
Honduras *bus*, *autobús* 
México *camión*, *micro*, *pesero*, *calafia* (se utiliza para nombrar a los microbuses), *chato*, *guajolotero*, *chimeco*, *burra* (si es uno muy antiguo)
Nicaragua *Bus*, *Camioneta*,*Ruta*, *Microbus* (si es Pequeño)   
Panamá *bus*, *chiva*, *omnibus* *autobus* 
Perú *ómnibus*, *bus*,*MiraBus*(buses de dos pisos para turismo) *micro*, *combi* (estos dos últimos se refieren a los más pequeños)   
Paraguay *micro*, *colectivo*, *ómnibus* 
Puerto Rico *guagua* 
República Dominicana *guagua*, *bus* 
Uruguay *ómnibus* (a todos: urbanos, interdepartamentales e internacionales), *bote* (jerga) y *bondi* (jerga) 
Venezuela *autobús*, *por puesto*, *bus*, *autobusete*, *buseta*, *microbús*, *camioneta*, *camionetica*, *ruta*.

Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autobús


----------



## Anate

Hola,  'pullman' lo vi escrito en algunas ocasiones en los autocares que venían del extranjero y siempre pensé que era una marca o un tipo concreto de vehículo, quizás por las instalaciones  modernas que pudiera ofrecer -WC o nevera hace 30 años- pero sólo es una hipótesis mía.

Hoy leyendo un artículo del diario El Pais de hace varias semanas, he descubierto otro sinónimo utilizado en México Distrito Federal : *un pesero*.


----------



## kreiner

Cristalito, casi exhaustivo . Alguna más: *trole* no sólo en Pontevedra. Alguna gente mayor de Coruña (lo pongo sin artículo para no levantar susceptibilidades) también lo usa... aunque hace muchísimos años que ya no hay trolebuses en Coruña. Y en Toledo (España), catanga (parece ser que la línea urbana se instauró en Toledo durante la guerra de Catanga).


----------



## francisgranada

Gracias, Cristalito, por la respuesta exhaustiva e interesantísima ....


----------



## duvija

Anate said:


> Hola, 'pullman' lo vi escrito en algunas ocasiones en los autocares que venían del extranjero y siempre pensé que era una marca o un tipo concreto de vehículo, quizás por las instalaciones modernas que pudiera ofrecer -WC o nevera hace 30 años- pero sólo es una hipótesis mía.


 
Pullman: apellido del dueño de la flota de vagones. de la época cuando se inventó el transporte de carne por tren en vagones 'refrigerados'. 
Pullman: área construida para los trabajadores de esa empresa, donde les daban casa y sueldo, pero solamente podían comprar en los supermercados de la propia empresa.
Gran lío de huelgas y heridos.
El lugar sigue existiendo, -la empresa no-, con bastante turismo y las casitas se remodelaron y vendieron. Queda a una 1/2 hora de mi casa.


----------



## Anate

duvija said:


> Pullman: apellido del dueño de la flota de vagones. de la época cuando se inventó el transporte de carne por tren en vagones 'refrigerados'.
> Pullman: área construida para los trabajadores de esa empresa, donde les daban casa y sueldo, pero solamente podían comprar en los supermercados de la propia empresa.
> Gran lío de huelgas y heridos.
> El lugar sigue existiendo, -la empresa no-, con bastante turismo y las casitas se remodelaron y vendieron. Queda a una 1/2 hora de mi casa.



Gracias Duvija. ¿Quieres decir que eran de nacionalidad estadounidense?
un saludo


----------



## duvija

Anate said:


> Gracias Duvija. ¿Quieres decir que eran de nacionalidad estadounidense?
> un saludo


 

Sí, la marca Pullman se generó en Chicago y creció. Tanto que pasó a ser el nombre genérico de vagones de tren con asientos cómodos, y después pasó a ómnibuses con la misma comodidad. 
En realidad, pasó a ser la palabra genérica para 'asiento cómodo'. Asiento Pullman. Interesante, no?


----------



## Blechi

anzo89 said:


> en uruguay se dice ómnibus o su forma coloquial "bondi".


 
Viví en Paraguay, y allí se decía igual que en Uruguay: ómnibus, omni, bondi.


----------



## Blechi

cristalito said:


> Denominaciones usadas para los buses, según su capacidad y función, usadas en el mundo hispanohablante.
> 
> Región Nombres América Central *camión*
> Argentina *colectivo*, *bondi* (muy coloquial), (viajes urbanos) *ómnibus*, *micro* (Interurbanos) -"micro" es la apocopación de _microómnibus_ e inicialmente se uso para los pequeños buses urbanos, actualmente por lo consuetudinario se usa esta palabra para los grandes buses interurbanos-
> Bolivia *flota*, *autocar* (para viajes y turismo), *colectivo*, *góndola* "Bus escolar", *micro* (para transporte urbano), *mini* o *minibús* (para furgonetas que hacen el recorrido urbano), *coaster*, *taxi trufi*, (para automóviles o vagonetas que hacen el servicio público vecinal)
> Chile (la) *micro*, *liebre* (sólo para buses pequeños), *bus*(para viajes interurbanos), *taxibús* (en Concepción (Chile)), Cuncuna (para los autobuses artículados del Transantiago)
> Colombia *autobús*, *microbús*,‘‘‘minibuseta’’’, *buseta*,‘‘‘buseton’’’ -un modelo mas grande que la buseta-, *colectivo*, *bus* , *chiva* , *flota* (para viajes intermunicipales)
> Costa Rica *bus*, *autobús*, *microbús*, *buseta*, *chivilla*, *cazadora*, *lata*
> Cuba *guagua*, *ómnibus*, *yutong*
> Ecuador *bus*, *buseta*
> El Salvador *microbús*, *bus*
> Islas Canarias y Puerto Real *guagua*
> España *autobús de línea*, *bus*, *guagua*, *autocar* o *coche de línea* (autobuses que circulan por carretera), *camioneta* (Huelva), *valenciana* (Jerez de la Frontera para autobuses interurbanos), *micro* (autobuses pequeños), *mini* (autobuses de reducido tamaño, pensados para calles en las que un autobús convencional no podría transitar), *villavesa* (Pamplona), *urbano* (Vitoria), *tusa* (Badalona), *carraca* (Buen Pastor, Milans del Bosch y Barón de Viver, Barcelona), *alsa* (Asturias), *blasa* (Alcorcón, Móstoles, y Villaviciosa de Odón), *trole* (Pontevedra), , *camión* (Málaga), Alsina (Granada y Pava (Jaén)), (Canarias y Puerto Real)). Vale aclarar que autobús hace referencia al vehículo usado para el transporte urbano, mientras que *autocar* u *ómnibus* lo hace al usado en el interurbano. Otra forma de diferenciación semántica va de acuerdo al tamaño y capacidad del vehículo, considerando ómnibus al autobús que puede transportar más de 30 personas y *microbús* al que transporta menos.
> Guatemala *camioneta*, *bus*, *autobús*
> Honduras *bus*, *autobús*
> México *camión*, *micro*, *pesero*, *calafia* (se utiliza para nombrar a los microbuses), *chato*, *guajolotero*, *chimeco*, *burra* (si es uno muy antiguo)
> Nicaragua *Bus*, *Camioneta*,*Ruta*, *Microbus* (si es Pequeño)
> Panamá *bus*, *chiva*, *omnibus* *autobus*
> Perú *ómnibus*, *bus*,*MiraBus*(buses de dos pisos para turismo) *micro*, *combi* (estos dos últimos se refieren a los más pequeños)
> Paraguay *micro*, *colectivo*, *ómnibus*
> Puerto Rico *guagua*
> República Dominicana *guagua*, *bus*
> Uruguay *ómnibus* (a todos: urbanos, interdepartamentales e internacionales), *bote* (jerga) y *bondi* (jerga)
> Venezuela *autobús*, *por puesto*, *bus*, *autobusete*, *buseta*, *microbús*, *camioneta*, *camionetica*, *ruta*.
> 
> Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autobús


 
       ​


----------



## jorgema

Por cierto, todos estos usos se refieren al medio de transporte, el ómnibus. Pero ¿en alguno de sus países se ha usado ómnibus con valor adjetivo para referirse a un tipo de programa de televisión, un _programa ómnibus_?


----------



## kreiner

En España, no me suena.


----------



## AbogadaMadrid

kreiner said:


> Un poco de pedantería, con perdón. La palabra "bus" y todos sus derivados (autobús, microbús) derivan del término prestado del latín _omnibus_ (pronunciado _ómnibus_), que significa "para todos". Así que una buena traducción sería, como dicen en algunos sitios, "colectivo".
> En España (o en las partes de España que conozco, porque también aquí se da bastante variabilidad lingüística) se usa bastante "bus", aunque menos que autobús, y normalmente referido a los interurbanos. Ómnibus se conoce, pero prácticamente no se usa, como señaló Jonno.


 
Últimamente se oye mucho en el mundo jurídico en España en el sentido de "para todos", pues en diciembre de 2009 se publicó la llamada "Ley Ómnibus", que modifica bastantes leyes para adaptarlas a la Ley sobre el libre acceso a las actividades de servicios y su ejercicio -nada que ver con el transporte público en autobús-.


----------



## francisgranada

AbogadaMadrid said:


> ...Últimamente se oye mucho en el mundo jurídico en España en el sentido de "para todos", pues en diciembre de 2009 se publicó la llamada "Ley Ómnibus" ...


 
Por consecuencia, un ómnibus público (no privado) se podría llamar hoy día _"ómnibus ómnibus"_


----------



## duvija

francisgranada said:


> Por consecuencia, un ómnibus público (no privado) se podría llamar hoy día _"ómnibus ómnibus"_


 

Muy bueno.
¿Cuál sería el sustantivo y cuál el adjetivo? (una amiga trabajaba sobre esto en inglés, y por supuesto, es al revés que en español).


----------



## francisgranada

duvija said:


> ... ¿Cuál sería el sustantivo y cuál el adjetivo? (una amiga trabajaba sobre esto en inglés, y por supuesto, es al revés que en español).


 En realidad, ambos son sustantivos, pero desde el punto de vista del uso en español el segundo sería el "adjetivo" (o quizás ¿una locución/expresión adverbial?).


----------



## duvija

francisgranada said:


> En realidad, ambos son sustantivos, pero desde el punto de vista del uso en español el segundo sería el "adjetivo" (o quizás ¿una locución/expresión adverbial?).


 
O sea que al hablar, ¿cuál resaltamos, la primera o la segunda? (en esto es que se diferencia del inglés).


----------



## tadmur

Jonno said:


> En España se conoce el término pero no se usa. Aquí hay autobuses en general, autocares (lo he oido mayoritariamente por la zona de Cataluña), y guaguas en las Canarias. También microbuses cuando son de pocas plazas. En ocasiones se les llama urbano o interurbano, obviando la palabra autobús o autocar.




En Andalucía, o al menos en la zona de Sevilla, se utiliza autocar más para autobuses contratados para un servicio en particular, a diferencia de los de línea regular, que suelen ser autobuses, o buses, en un contexto más familiar.


----------



## Bashti

A principios del siglo pasado se llamaba ómnibus a lo que ahora llamamos autobús interurbano. No sé por qué tuvimos que cambiar una palabra por dos cuando el lenguaje tiende más bien a la economía.


----------



## Jonno

No siempre. Supongo que las razones serán similares a las que convirtieron al perito en ingeniero técnico o a la enfermera en asistente técnico sanitario.


----------



## duvija

Bashti said:


> A principios del siglo pasado se llamaba ómnibus a lo que ahora llamamos autobús interurbano. No sé por qué tuvimos que cambiar una palabra por dos cuando el lenguaje tiende más bien a la economía.



Y aquí tenés un buen ejemplo de por qué la teoría de economizar, no funciona en el lenguaje. Mucha gente lo dice y lo piensa, pero si investigan, van a ver que no es cierta. (Algunos lingüistas llamaban a esa teoría, 'natural'. No duró mucho tiempo).


----------



## Bashti

Ahora que lo pienso, vais a tener razón, Jonno y Duvija, aunque algunas veces, como en los ejemplos de Jonno, se busca a veces lo "políticamente correcto" para complicarlo todo aún más y  vemos cómo los padres de toda la vida se convierten en padres y madres, las asociaciones de padres de alumnos (APA) se convierten en asociaciones de padres y madres de alumnos (AMPA), los porteros se convierten en empleados de fincas urbanas, los peluqueros en estilistas y los vascos en vascos y vascas. Es que no tenemos remedio.


----------

